# Nonunion contractor



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

How does a nonunion contractor become a union contractor? I had someone tell me today that if 51% of the company votes to go union than the company is required to go union for a min. of 2 years. Is this true? This is happening to the largest contractor in the state of N.C. so I'm told.
Please shed some light on this subject.:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> How does a nonunion contractor become a union contractor? I had someone tell me today that if 51% of the company votes to go union than the company is required to go union for a min. of 2 years. Is this true? This is happening to the largest contractor in the state of N.C. so I'm told.
> Please shed some light on this subject.:thumbsup:



Isn't NC a RTW state?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Isn't NC a RTW state?


 Yes it is.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is a link that Goose posted in the organizing thread.
This will explain things.

http://clear.uhwo.hawaii.edu/CB-FAQ.html#Q3


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jbfan said:


> Here is a link that Goose posted in the organizing thread.
> This will explain things.
> 
> http://clear.uhwo.hawaii.edu/CB-FAQ.html#Q3


 Thanks for the link jbfan. I see that it has hawaii in the link is this good for all of the USA?


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Thanks for the link jbfan. I see that it has hawaii in the link is this good for all of the USA?


I would think so, because of the reference to the NLRB.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

william1978 said:


> How does a nonunion contractor become a union contractor? I had someone tell me today that if 51% of the company votes to go union than the company is required to go union for a min. of 2 years. Is this true? This is happening to the largest contractor in the state of N.C. so I'm told.
> Please shed some light on this subject.:thumbsup:


If you are talking about the largest contractor based out of NC I would find this VERY hard to believe. If you are talking about the biggest contractor that also happens to have an office in NC, then it would not surprise me. From what I understand, other locations of theirs are union, while the location here is not, and there has been MAJOR pressure from the union to change this.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MarkyMark said:


> If you are talking about the largest contractor based out of NC I would find this VERY hard to believe. If you are talking about the biggest contractor that also happens to have an office in NC, then it would not surprise me. From what I understand, other locations of theirs are union, while the location here is not, and there has been MAJOR pressure from the union to change this.


 The contractor I'm talking about is based out of N.C. and they have 3 offices here.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jbfan said:


> I would think so, because of the reference to the NLRB.


 Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## miketrupower (May 20, 2009)

Do you think joining the unoin is better than nonunoin


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Is this W.J.G or Starr?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Is this W.J.G?


Probably not WJG because WJG is headquartered in Massachusetts.

I'm making the assumption that WJG is Wayne J Griffin Electric.


----------



## miketrupower (May 20, 2009)

Are you yourself unionized


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

miketrupower said:


> Do you think joining the unoin is better than nonunoin


It's a personal decision that only you can make. Both sides have their pros and cons that you will have to weigh on your own.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Is this W.J.G or Starr?


 Starr


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Probably not WJG because WJG is headquartered in Massachusetts.
> 
> I'm making the assumption that WJG is Wayne J Griffin Electric.


 Your correct.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

miketrupower said:


> Do you think joining the unoin is better than nonunoin


 It doesn't matter. What is your point.






miketrupower said:


> Are you yourself unionized


 Used to be.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> It's a personal decision that only you can make. Both sides have their pros and cons that you will have to weigh on your own.


 Well said Peter.:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Your correct.



Of course I'm correct. I'm almost never wrong. :jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Of course I'm correct. I'm almost never wrong. :jester:


 
We thought you were wrong once, Peter, but we were mistaken. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> We thought you were wrong once, Peter, but we were mistaken. :laughing:


Well, duh!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Of course I'm correct. I'm almost never wrong. :jester:


 Watch out for lighting.:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Watch out for lighting.:laughing:



I generally watch out for lighting with a 10' length of plumbing tube or EMT.


----------

